
Fixing our social sharing tools - tensafefrogs
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/c4c4074591ba
======
pthor
There really should be a better way to subscribe to people. I don't want to
miss out on major life events of old friends, but don't want to hear about
their political views all the times.

------
Pingit
This is exactly what Ping.it fixes. Read this for a quick intro:
<http://ping.it/press>

------
webwanderings
You provide two examples of a promising change: Pinterest and Medium (I don't
use either of them) but their solution appears to be as same as what Reddit
provides, i.e, the sub-categories. So what is the difference?

Also, why ask for Facebook connect for Personify?

~~~
tensafefrogs
The difference is that reddit crams everyone into a category, where Pinterest
uses a follow model to curate your stream.

Imagine if the reddit homepage filled up with posts only from categories you
explicitly followed and you might get something similar. There's still the
problem of hundreds of people trying to have a discussion in one place,
though.

Facebook connect is for simplicity during signup, and so you can post shared
things to your Facebook timeline.

~~~
webwanderings
>>Imagine if the reddit homepage filled up with posts only from categories you
explicitly followed and you might get something similar. <<

That's exactly how I use Reddit, and I was under the impression that pretty
much all of the typical Reddit crowd does the same, no?

Reddit wasn't attractive to me unless I spent some time upfront to subscribe
to bunch of sub-reddits and now I see only the categories I want to see (other
than the top entry which is sort of what Reddit pushes as an Ad-posting).

Discussion at Reddit is indeed a problem, particularly for popular sub-reddit.
I believe Branch is working on resolving some of the discussion issues
apparent across the web.

Facebook connect for a new social service is counter intuitive. I will never
sign up for a new service via FB or anything else.

------
sreenivas
Facebook news feed is a pain nowadays with all the useless stuff my friends
are sharing..

------
jerrystearns
very good

